# my system and introduction



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have been reading on here for awhile and want to say thanks to all, lots of great information and tips. I live in maine, have been taping and some hanging for 15yrs. We use mesh on our flats and butts with durabond easy sand 90 and then finish with regular joint compound. Everybody has there favorite mud and mine is the green lid rapidcoat. For the first 2yrs of me taping everything was by hand except they used a compound tube to apply mud in the angels followed by paper tape. Everything was wiped out and coated one side at a time. At this point my system consists of putting my metal bead on with a air compressed staple gun, meshing out and prepping everything out, v ing out all the buts and meshing them after. Then mixing up bond an filling butts coating flats and screws, I like to pull my bead up to jus below the flat. Then I jump up stilts and due the same pulling my bead down because bottom flats are usually set up. Then I mix up my tube mud, I have a precise method of doing this, I take out 3 big scoops out of each bucket with my 6in knife. I always carry a 32oz gatorade jug with the bottom cut off, I add 3 1/2 jugs of water to each bucket for my first coat angles an 3 jugs for finish. Then I apply mud with compound tube add paper roll flush out with 3in better than ever flusher. Next day, if it is something small I will finish coat angles first by applying mud with tube flushing out with bte 3 1/2. Then clean up an coat out all the boxed corners. Then I will go around an coat all flats an screws before I get down I go back and pull all the butts into wet flats and bring bead down below wall flats an 3rd coat screws, when I get down I am usually all finished with ceilings. When I get down I do the same pulling my flats into my wet bead as smoothly as possible. Then I am finished ready to sand. I use porter cable sander with no vacuum for all sanding. Hand sand angles. 
I am interested in moving on to more automatic tools, I know someone that doesn't do drywall anymore, he has a Columbia hot mud pump with a 10in fat boy box. He purchased those tools new and they dont have much time on them at all. He also has a tape master bazooka that he took on a trade but he hasn't ever used it. He is willing to sell me these tools for 650$. Is this a good deal?? 
If I do buy them I would also buy a 7or8 fat boy box to run my bond through. Sorry this is such a long post, I tried not to make it to long but I am looking for useful tips and suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

First off , welcome.

2nd, that's seems to be a good price for those tools, if the handle comes with the box.

3rd, another rapid coat user! Good stuff!


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am interested in going with a new system for my angles. I have had issues with them cracking, blisters and being round in the past. I haven't made up my mind what direction I am going yet an would really appreciate your suggestions. If I do get this bazooka and it works ok would that be the way to go? Also does the high end angle heads provide a more square corner? Out of all the angle heads which one is the easiest to run new, I hate it when u have to break them in because if its giving me a hard time I might give up on it. I am not sure if I should go with a angle box. I really like all of the Columbia products. Also what about those blue line flushes? Do they make a square corner?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to DWT Jeep!


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll chime in on the angle head info; the best angle head I have ever owned is a Tape Worm that has huge blades that are twice as thick as the standard blades. I don't know if Tape Worm is still in business anymore but I believe I have two of them in my garage. Also TapeTech has an angle head that has wheels that runs pretty smooth.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

I haven't used BTE flushers but I find the Can-Am flushers are pretty square and one swipe with a sponge squares them out nicely. You would likely find the angleheads more difficult to use than the flushers. With flushers you just press and go a few times until the corner looks nice. With angleheads you kinda have to glide with them. Also, the blades on them, seem to me, to leave more pin holes and scratches than a flusher. That said, a lot of guys on here who have figured them out can really fly.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

why my flat and but crack sometime with durabond and mesh.


----------



## Paravain (Mar 25, 2014)

jeepin270 said:


> I have been reading on here for awhile and want to say thanks to all, lots of great information and tips. I live in maine, have been taping and some hanging for 15yrs. We use mesh on our flats and butts with durabond easy sand 90 and then finish with regular joint compound. Everybody has there favorite mud and mine is the green lid rapidcoat. For the first 2yrs of me taping everything was by hand except they used a compound tube to apply mud in the angels followed by paper tape. Everything was wiped out and coated one side at a time. At this point my system consists of putting my metal bead on with a air compressed staple gun, meshing out and prepping everything out, v ing out all the buts and meshing them after. Then mixing up bond an filling butts coating flats and screws, I like to pull my bead up to jus below the flat. Then I jump up stilts and due the same pulling my bead down because bottom flats are usually set up. Then I mix up my tube mud, I have a precise method of doing this, I take out 3 big scoops out of each bucket with my 6in knife. I always carry a 32oz gatorade jug with the bottom cut off, I add 3 1/2 jugs of water to each bucket for my first coat angles an 3 jugs for finish. Then I apply mud with compound tube add paper roll flush out with 3in better than ever flusher. Next day, if it is something small I will finish coat angles first by applying mud with tube flushing out with bte 3 1/2. Then clean up an coat out all the boxed corners. Then I will go around an coat all flats an screws before I get down I go back and pull all the butts into wet flats and bring bead down below wall flats an 3rd coat screws, when I get down I am usually all finished with ceilings. When I get down I do the same pulling my flats into my wet bead as smoothly as possible. Then I am finished ready to sand. I use porter cable sander with no vacuum for all sanding. Hand sand angles.
> I am interested in moving on to more automatic tools, I know someone that doesn't do drywall anymore, he has a Columbia hot mud pump with a 10in fat boy box. He purchased those tools new and they dont have much time on them at all. He also has a tape master bazooka that he took on a trade but he hasn't ever used it. He is willing to sell me these tools for 650$. Is this a good deal??
> If I do buy them I would also buy a 7or8 fat boy box to run my bond through. Sorry this is such a long post, I tried not to make it to long but I am looking for useful tips and suggestions. Thanks!


Welcome,

Well if you do grab this deal you can always buy a handle if it does not come with one. lol I don't know if someone already told you that I didn't read all the comments really have not read any comments :yes:
I would buy the bazooka for 550.00 - 600.00 alone never mind the boxes but another way of looking at it, your going to buy the bazooka and he is just going to give you the boxes, I would do it :thumbup: But a lot of members here will tell you I like throwing money away lol :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

McCallum and Sons said:


> I'll chime in on the angle head info; the best angle head I have ever owned is a Tape Worm that has huge blades that are twice as thick as the standard blades. I don't know if Tape Worm is still in business anymore but I believe I have two of them in my garage. Also TapeTech has an angle head that has wheels that runs pretty smooth.



To the best of my knowledge, Tape Worm is still in business, they have a 4" head now.

http://murcowall.com/tapeworm-tools/


----------



## Paravain (Mar 25, 2014)

killerjune said:


> why my flat and but crack sometime with durabond and mesh.


I use to use Mesh I don't like to but some times the money was not there and the way I look at it is they get what they pay for, I can't be stuck there for **** money I have to goooo!!!!!

But I only doubled up my mesh on the flats, then paper tape all butt ends and angles, then **** it MUD the seams no money why would I want to bust my ass mixing durabond all day mix the mud and go, give it that tail light warranty!!!

If the money is there completely different story paper tape every thing.

I don't like using durabond for my coating because it does not like to sand easy, and scraping all your seams, i will pass on that also only if it needs to be done in one day, or prepping the walls for tape meaning big gaps 

I like coating with mud sanding between coats with a circle pole sander just a quick sand, 

Durabond easy sand lol what a joke


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeep, welcome aboard! If info is what you're after, this site has plenty of it. Tons of topics to search through. When it comes to systems and order of operation, you'll find that everyone has their way of doing things. Sounds like you're after a new way of finishing angles. I've never used a flusher before, but I've used angle heads ever since I was a clueless greenhorn. They can be problematic, but when adjusted properly and used in the right application they're priceless. I've used Tape Tech, Columbia & Drywall Master, they all work great. Again, it's all in how you set them up. I find it's good to have a couple different sizes also. Different board manufacturers have different bevels, so you sometimes will find a smaller or bigger head to work better for first and second coats. Which brings up another 'opinion', bigger to small or small to bigger. Truth is you can achieve great results doing it either way. I personally go bigger to smaller when I can. Just seems to work a little better. Which brings up angle heads with wheels. They also seem to shine on a second coat, wheels move over first coat great. Not such a difference on the first/tape coat. Break in time should also be pretty much non existent. If the head is set up right, it'll run perfect first go. Also mud viscosity/thickness has a bunch to do with success of an anglehead. It's gotta be pretty thin, but from the sounds of it, you'll figure that out in no time. Hope that helps out some. Oh yea, you're still using metal bead?! Man, to each his own, but that stuff is call back central. Try using some Mudset bead from trim-tex, stuff is burly!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

jeepin270 said:


> I have been reading on here for awhile and want to say thanks to all, lots of great information and tips. I live in maine, have been taping and some hanging for 15yrs. We use mesh on our flats and butts with durabond easy sand 90 and then finish with regular joint compound. Everybody has there favorite mud and mine is the green lid rapidcoat. For the first 2yrs of me taping everything was by hand except they used a compound tube to apply mud in the angels followed by paper tape. Everything was wiped out and coated one side at a time. At this point my system consists of putting my metal bead on with a air compressed staple gun, meshing out and prepping everything out, v ing out all the buts and meshing them after. Then mixing up bond an filling butts coating flats and screws, I like to pull my bead up to jus below the flat. Then I jump up stilts and due the same pulling my bead down because bottom flats are usually set up. Then I mix up my tube mud, I have a precise method of doing this, I take out 3 big scoops out of each bucket with my 6in knife. I always carry a 32oz gatorade jug with the bottom cut off, I add 3 1/2 jugs of water to each bucket for my first coat angles an 3 jugs for finish. Then I apply mud with compound tube add paper roll flush out with 3in better than ever flusher. Next day, if it is something small I will finish coat angles first by applying mud with tube flushing out with bte 3 1/2. Then clean up an coat out all the boxed corners. Then I will go around an coat all flats an screws before I get down I go back and pull all the butts into wet flats and bring bead down below wall flats an 3rd coat screws, when I get down I am usually all finished with ceilings. When I get down I do the same pulling my flats into my wet bead as smoothly as possible. Then I am finished ready to sand. I use porter cable sander with no vacuum for all sanding. Hand sand angles.
> I am interested in moving on to more automatic tools, I know someone that doesn't do drywall anymore, he has a Columbia hot mud pump with a 10in fat boy box. He purchased those tools new and they dont have much time on them at all. He also has a tape master bazooka that he took on a trade but he hasn't ever used it. He is willing to sell me these tools for 650$. Is this a good deal??
> If I do buy them I would also buy a 7or8 fat boy box to run my bond through. Sorry this is such a long post, I tried not to make it to long but I am looking for useful tips and suggestions. Thanks!


$650?:thumbup:
Its a no brainer!!!
Give me his number I will buy it!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

killerjune said:


> why my flat and but crack sometime with durabond and mesh.


Its the MESH:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Paravain said:


> Welcome,
> 
> Well if you do grab this deal you can always buy a handle if it does not come with one. lol I don't know if someone already told you that I didn't read all the comments really have not read any comments :yes:
> I would buy the bazooka for 550.00 - 600.00 alone never mind the boxes but another way of looking at it, your going to buy the bazooka and he is just going to give you the boxes, I would do it :thumbup: But a lot of members here will tell you I like throwing money away lol :whistling2:


Looking good lad!:thumbsup:
Ur on ur way 2 making some cash!!:thumbup:


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

Out of all the years I have been in drywall I could count on one hand the amount of guys that were just paper guys. An all of them were jus down here from Canada. I have no issues with paper taping at all, if I thought I could do it faster that way I would.
I also really like the mudset beads, I purchase the mudset splayed bead out of my own pocket. None of the drywall supply places here carry the mudset beads yet so I had to special order it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

jeepin270 said:


> Also what about those blue line flushes? Do they make a square corner?


I have Tape-Pro flushers, they work really well.:thumbsup:


----------

